# Dewmist Silk Screen & Erinderry Gaelic Minstrel



## rappwizard

Dewmist is a well known kennel from Sweden. My breeder, located in South Florida, went to Sweden a year or so ago and brought back vials collected from a half brother of your Piper's paternal grandfather--she wanted to do a breeding out of Dewmist Silkventure. Dewmist Silkventure's dam is Nor. & Swed. Ch. Cheer's Way of the World and the sire is Styal Silksilla. 

She kept two pups from a breeding that she did in 2009, a male and a female. She bred to one of her own goldens who now needs just one point to be an AKC American Champion, and should finish this year. The pups are doing good--the boy already has two points towards his AKC American Championship and the girl is still at home maturing more. So you do have some distant relatives--distant cousins I guess? Making their way through the AKC shows!

BTW, the breeder of Dewmist is supposed to be judging goldens at this year's Golden Retriever Club of America National Specialty in Colorado. I believe the assignment is Best Of Breed. A very high honor!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*thank you for the information*

Will the Colorado show be televised?

Looking thru Piper's pedigree, he also has another "Dewmist" on his mother's side. Hope that's not bad. His great, great grandfather (maternal) was Dewmist Silkshooter. 

All I know is that he is a great puppy. A little mischievious, but yet at ten months and almost seventy pounds, he brings so much joy.

Thank you for responding. I am new to this site and appreciate your reply.

OrdinaryEllen


----------



## rappwizard

OrdinaryEllen said:


> Will the Colorado show be televised?
> 
> Looking thru Piper's pedigree, he also has another "Dewmist" on his mother's side. Hope that's not bad. His great, great grandfather (maternal) was Dewmist Silkshooter.
> 
> All I know is that he is a great puppy. A little mischievious, but yet at ten months and almost seventy pounds, he brings so much joy.
> 
> Thank you for responding. I am new to this site and appreciate your reply.
> 
> OrdinaryEllen


I'm in Florida, so I'm not involved in any of the planning for the specialty but I suspect that if they set it up like previous years, there will be loads of videos of all the events, and lots and lots of professional photos to view. If you go to Facebook, there is a facebook group on the GRCA 2010 National Specialty--I believe that is the name of the group--and all the latest happenings are posted there. The specialty will be in the fall. I have been to one, the one in Orlando about 9 or so years ago--it was loads of fun! Next year it will be in Atlanta, closer to you and me--so tempting to go!

My breeder is really happy with her two pups, and yes, from what you say, they are also mischievous, with lots of personality. She gave a handling class several months ago and had us change doggies so we were handling different dogs so our dogs could get used to other people--I was handling the boy and he was such a character! But a real natural show off. It was fun to work him in her class--I had a blast!

Pedigree's are fun to look at--without knowing all the details about Piper, it's difficult to say whether or not your pup is line bred (going back to a shared grand sire or grand dam or other relative in the pedigree). Long time hobby breeders line breed and outcross for various reasons--your breeder would be able to explain the background of your pup a lot better, and the rationale behind the breedings far better than I!


----------



## diana_D

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=166313

Storm (Dewmist Silk Screen) has an impressive show career, World Winner, European Winner twice!, Junior European Winner. 

Errinderry Gaelic Minstrel is an impressive dog as well, sired by BOB Crufts Papeta Philosopher, and both are fantastic! 

Dewmist kennel has been producing top dogs for a very long time  

My girl has Papeta Philosopher, Styal Snow Flake of Remington, Nortonwood Faunus, Sansue Golden Ruler and some other dogs in her first 5 generations


----------



## diana_D

You can see Storm here


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger

I don't know anything about lines, but Dodger's sire was "Dewmist Silver Diamond" so maybe they are somehow distantly related?


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*I found a pic*

During lunch, I had a little spare time on my hands. I found a great pic of your "baby's daddy" and he is a real beauty. 

Here's the link, I hope it works:
http://www.dewmist.com/svenska/exporter/canada.html


----------



## 4991

Dewmist, Erinderry and Styal are all good names to have in a pedigree :wavey: - lots of Goldens here in Europe carry at least one of these names in their pedigree. Have a look at Jamies pedigree here and find some Dewmist and Styal in there...

Jamies pedigree


----------



## Antey

Hi^^
Congrats!!! You are lucky to have a puppy from Storm!!! He's a really champion and very famous dog in Europe.
Our boy Antey has som Dewmist grands too)) It's a good line!


----------



## Golden Leo

What to say about Dewmist....
He (kennel) produced some really nice dogs, but also some not very nice ones. He most definitely left big influence on european dogs. My dogs grandafther is Dewmist Satellite, lovely dog but not "my type of dog" so I would never go back on those lines. He brought us great health and elegance, since my dogs mother's side is a bit "heavy, teddy bear like" so he did a great job. 
I saw Silk Screen several times, once on EDS 2007, he stand next to Sequins Shamrock and Ashbury Angel Heart in choice for EW and in my opinion both of them are much more quality dogs than Silk Screen. He's just not my idea of great looking golden. But de gustibus non est disputandum.


----------



## Maddie_goldens

diana_D said:


> Pedigree: WW'09'11, EW'07'08, JEW'05, Int CH, Multi CH Dewmist Silk Screen Working Test, Middle European Winner 2006
> 
> Storm (Dewmist Silk Screen) has an impressive show career, World Winner, European Winner twice!, Junior European Winner.
> 
> Errinderry Gaelic Minstrel is an impressive dog as well, sired by BOB Crufts Papeta Philosopher, and both are fantastic!
> 
> Dewmist kennel has been producing top dogs for a very long time
> 
> My girl has Papeta Philosopher, Styal Snow Flake of Remington, Nortonwood Faunus, Sansue Golden Ruler and some other dogs in her first 5 generations


 my male has at least 4 of those names of the top of my head in his 5 generation pedigree as well! What a small world!


----------



## Maddie_goldens

Maddie_goldens said:


> my male has at least 4 of those names of the top of my head in his 5 generation pedigree as well! What a small world!


3 not 4 lol oops


----------

